# Pic in Profile



## NYCQT16 (Jun 16, 2005)

How do I remove my profile picture?


----------



## Carlie (Jun 19, 2005)

I noticed that option is no longer in my control panel.  I was looking for it a while ago.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jun 19, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> I noticed that option is no longer in my control panel. I was looking for it a while ago.


 
weird  ...your hair looks great by the way


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 20, 2005)

Bump... I would also like to remove the pic in my profile (not avatar)


----------



## Carlie (Jun 25, 2005)

NYCQT16 said:
			
		

> weird  ...your hair looks great by the way



Thanks!


----------



## Ms Red (Jun 28, 2005)

Bump. How do I get rid of that picture in my profile? *Someone please help!*


----------



## Ms Red (Jul 1, 2005)

Bumping for a mod's response.

Thanks.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why won't any mods help us??? 

LOL ..seriously...we need help tho


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 9, 2005)

NYCQT16 said:
			
		

> Why won't any mods help us???
> 
> LOL ..seriously...we need help tho


Girl, it's been a while since you placed this thread. You should have pm'ed one of us. Just an oversight I guess.

Do you want to replace it or remove it??

There is an option in your UCP to edit your profile pic. Have you tried that??


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jul 10, 2005)

DSD....I know I have the attention span of a small child

I forgot I asked this question until I saw it on the main page one day (b/c someone had bumped by responding to it)...when I go into User CP and Edit Profile, the option is not even there.  I even with to Edit Options and it wasn't there either


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 11, 2005)

There is an "edit profile picture" option too.


----------



## Carlie (Jul 12, 2005)

I used to have this option when we first changed to this board. That's when I was able to insert a profile pic but that option is not there anymore for me. 



			
				dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> There is an "edit profile picture" option too.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 12, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> I used to have this option when we first changed to this board. That's when I was able to insert a profile pic but that option is not there anymore for me.


Yeah, I don't see that option anywhere anymore either!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 13, 2005)

Carlie said:
			
		

> I used to have this option when we first changed to this board. That's when I was able to insert a profile pic but that option is not there anymore for me.


Wow! I didn't know the option was gone. I guess I assumed that all had it. I may be able to change it for you if you give me the url.


----------



## Carlie (Jul 18, 2005)

No, but thanks anyway DSD. I just would really like to have the option back of changing my own profile pic. It would be nice if one of the Admins could fix the problem. I can't see how this thread could've been overlooked when it's been at the top of the list (of threads) for quite a while now. But it's okay....life goes on.


----------



## NYCQT16 (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm glad to see people are keeping the thread alive while I keep forgetting    

But yes, DSD, as others have stated that option is no longer there.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok, I will mention it to the admins.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jul 20, 2005)

User CP -> Edit Avatar -> No Avatar.


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 21, 2005)

Can an Admin or Mod please just delete the picture out of my profile???????????

I tried what you said dimopoulos but it only gets rid of the avatar....


----------



## NYCQT16 (Sep 21, 2005)

I still want my pic out of my profile!!!!


----------



## lovechic (Sep 22, 2005)

dontspeakdefeat said:
			
		

> Ok, I will mention it to the admins.


* I just wanted to say You are always so helpful, and sweet!*


----------



## NYCQT16 (Nov 6, 2005)

Has any resolution been made on this?


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hate to be a nuisance but this still isn't resolved and I really want my pic removed from my profile.  If none of the administrators can give me a how-to, then can you just go in my profile and remove it for me???


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 27, 2005)

BUMP

Please note that I am not talking about an avatar...I am talking about if I click on my own name and go to view public profile, there is a small picture of me there in the corner that I would like removed

When I go to edit profile, there is not an option to remove the picture


----------



## Allandra (Dec 28, 2005)

*Your profile picture has been removed.  
*


----------



## NYCQT16 (Dec 29, 2005)

Thank you so much Allandra!!! I really, really appreciate you taking care of this for me!!! YOU ARE AWESOME


----------

